# Damon variegata



## Crotalus (Feb 29, 2004)

My alien friend....


----------



## MacCleod (Feb 29, 2004)

Very nice :} 

Tell me someting more about these creatures...
Are they hard to keep ?
Are they active at night, or either shy ?
They need plenty of space, don't they ?


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 29, 2004)

1. No.
2. They are secretive, day and night it seems.
3. Not really. I keep mine in a fairly small glass terrarium. Works fine.

/Lelle


----------



## MacCleod (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crotalus _
> *1. No.
> 2. They are secretive, day and night it seems.
> 3. Not really. I keep mine in a fairly small glass terrarium. Works fine.
> ...


Secretive...does that mean you don't see them a lot :? 

What is "fairly small" ?
Can I keep one (or 2) in a box of  15" x 12" x 12" (40x30x30 cm)


----------



## Crotalus (Feb 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MacCleod _
> *Secretive...does that mean you don't see them a lot :?
> 
> Can I keep one (or 2) in a box of  15" x 12" x 12" (40x30x30 cm) *


Mine hides behind a root most of the time.

Yes.

/Lelle


----------



## Navaros (Feb 29, 2004)

That is an awesome whip scorp. Great pic.


----------



## alikkon (Mar 17, 2004)

Awesome Damon, Crotalus.

I acquired one a while back which I believe is also Variegatus, but am unsure as of this point (most people seem to think she's a D.V)

As such, I'd like to offer some answers for MacLeod as well...



> Are they hard to keep ?
> Are they active at night, or either shy ?
> They need plenty of space, don't they ?


No

She doesn't seem to be any more nocturnal than diurnal.  She's not particularly shy and spends about as much time on the front of her cork bark as on the back.

Mine is currently in a tank that I believe is a bit undersized actually.  She seems to be doing okay though.  Since this species is arboreal, vertical space is more important than horizontal.

My Damon is ~six inches legspan (not including the long leg)

They're such awesome looking arachnids - Crotalus, does yours occasionally hang around with the mouthparts partway extended? (such as attached)


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alikkon _
> *Crotalus, does yours occasionally hang around with the mouthparts partway extended? (such as attached) *


Yes she does, esp. when shes hungry so I guess shes waiting for food to stroll by.
I dont know much about these animals but they sure are fascinating!

/Lelle


----------



## conipto (Mar 17, 2004)

I was told that these needed sufficient vertical height to molt, something like twice their whip length?  Any truth to this?

Bill


----------



## alikkon (Mar 18, 2004)

I have not personally heard that (the 2x whip length bit) - I'll have to keep an eye out for text about that though.  It sounds like it could be important... heh.

-Ali


----------



## scorpio (Apr 5, 2004)

What is the difference between a whipscorpion and a vinegaroon?

Are there big differences in care?

Or are they the same thing?

thanks.


----------



## alikkon (Apr 5, 2004)

Physically, a TAILLESS whip scorpion and a vinegaroon are very different critters.

Vinegaroons are regular whip scorpions.  They have longer bodies, thicker legs, and their mouthparts are shaped more like small scorpion claws.  They also have the whip scorpion type of "whip" at the back of the body.

TWS's are typically smaller, I believe, have very different bodies.  TWS's are shaped like the image above shows.  They have the wide mouthparts, but not particularly claw-shaped ones, long spindly legs, a very spiderlike shape, and only six walking legs (the other two being the TWS's "whips" which extend out and are used as sensory organs)


----------



## PetitscorpioN (Apr 16, 2004)

A picture of a female with her babies. Some have just molt and are leaving the back's mother


----------



## Griot (Apr 27, 2004)

*Spiderlings*

Say hello to my nice whip-spiderlings.

Greetings from Switzerland

Dan


----------



## alikkon (Apr 27, 2004)

Griot, you have my envy... that's just awesome!


----------



## Action Jackson (Apr 28, 2004)

One of mine...


----------

